# Poison Cup 09



## Blut Svente (2. Januar 2009)

wer fährt hier denn so alles mit???
www.gaebwebdesign.info/j6/index.php
LGS


----------



## Peter88 (2. Januar 2009)

Bin wohl bei denn ersten 2 veranstaltungen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mindestens 3 Rennen eingeplant aber auf Grund der Termine und der Renndauer als Trainingsrennen.


----------



## Al Coholic (26. Januar 2009)

Ich


----------



## Manfred (26. Januar 2009)

Ich, vielleicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2009)

Ich, vieleicht auch.


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Januar 2009)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Bin wohl bei denn ersten 2 veranstaltungen dabei




Hi Peter,

das ist aber weit. Kommst du extra aus Ostwestfalen?

Kennst du eine Tankstelle, wo du für lau tanken kannst?


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Januar 2009)

Al Coholic schrieb:


> Ich




In Verkleidung? Ich freue mich ...


----------



## Nevibikerin (27. Januar 2009)

Kennt jemand die Strecken? Wie sind sie technisch zu fahren? Für jedermann fahrbar?


----------



## null.ahnung (27. Januar 2009)

Nevibikerin schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Strecken? Wie sind sie technisch zu fahren? Für jedermann fahrbar?



Hallo !

Also Kottenheim und Boos sind in meinen Augen technisch eher schwer und nicht für jedermann fahrbar. Dies bezieht sich natürlich nur auf gewisse Streckenabschnitte, und nicht auf die komplette Strecke.

Die anderen beiden kenne ich nicht und wäre auch für Infos dankbar.

Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Januar 2009)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Also Kottenheim und Boos sind in meinen Augen technisch eher schwer und nicht für jedermann fahrbar. Dies bezieht sich natürlich nur auf gewisse Streckenabschnitte, und nicht auf die komplette Strecke.
> 
> ...



Also Boos fand ich jetzt eigentlich in keiner Hinsicht schwer.
Und ich war letztes Jahr das erste mal dort und war schlammig ohne Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Januar 2009)

Boos will ich vielleicht fahren.
Weiß einer wo das ist?


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube da.


----------



## null.ahnung (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo nochmal!
@Meridaracer: Ich denke das wir sowohl leistungs als auch technisch gesehen in zwei verschiedenen Klassen fahren, und daher auch verschiedene Ansichten bezüglich der Schwierigkeit haben könnten.
Ich fahre normalerweise nur (Halb)Marathons. So zum Bsp. Schinderhannes;Saarschleife oder Erbeskopf die ja auch nicht als reine Waldautobahn-Strecken gelten. Aber die Strecken in Boos und Kottenheim finde ich im Vergleich dazu doch um einiges schwieriger.

Ich würde eigentlich beide Veranstaltungen gerne fahren, da ich zu beiden Orten nur ca. 10km habe. Aber mir persönlich sind sie eben technisch zu schwierig!
Wie gesagt: Ansichtssache!

@ Delgado: Boos liegt auf der Bundesstrasse zwischen Mayen und Nürburgring.

Viele Grüsse
Olver


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Januar 2009)

Da haste wohl auch wieder recht


----------



## Delgado (27. Januar 2009)

Danke Olver,

dann geht's ja


----------



## maik_87 (27. Januar 2009)

Halli hallo..., also ich hatte eigentlich auch vor an allen Terminen dabei zu sein. Nur stellt sich bei mir ein problem---> die zugverbindungen sind sehr schlecht!

Nun frage ich euch hier....., kommt jemand aus nähe Koblenz, Montabaur, Neuwied?? Der mich dann eventuell mit nehmen könnte...??

Danke schon mal im vorraus..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shog87 (27. Januar 2009)

Wollte grade eine ähnliche Frage stellen, werde wahrscheinlich die letzten 3 Termine wahrnehmen.
Kommst jemand aus dem RSK, genauer Raum Siegburg und nimmt einen (auch zahlenden =)) Mitfahrer mit? 

Grüße


----------



## maik_87 (27. Januar 2009)

Okay.., das füge ich noch hinzu: ich bin auch ein zahlender Mitfahrer..


----------



## vlockderbock (28. Januar 2009)

weiß jemand von euch wie lange das rennen in adenau ist, also wie viele kilometer bzw. runden gefahren werden? kann irgendwie keine informationen finden.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Januar 2009)

shog87 schrieb:


> Wollte grade eine ähnliche Frage stellen, werde wahrscheinlich die letzten 3 Termine wahrnehmen.
> Kommst jemand aus dem RSK, genauer Raum Siegburg und nimmt einen (auch zahlenden =)) Mitfahrer mit?
> 
> Grüße



Hi, komme aus Eitorf und werde da sein. Allerdings fährt mein Sohn U15, also sehr früh. Platz hätte ich


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Januar 2009)

vlockderbock schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch wie lange das rennen in adenau ist, also wie viele kilometer bzw. runden gefahren werden? kann irgendwie keine informationen finden.



Also die Rennen in der Elite dauern ca. 50 min.


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Januar 2009)

bin für den kompletten Cup gemeldet
wäre dann schon Serie Nr. 2 dieses Jahr


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Januar 2009)

Was ist denn Serie Nr.1 ?


----------



## hefra (28. Januar 2009)

Aus Essen? Das geht aber ganz schön ins Geld... wenns nicht so weit wäre würde ich die letzten Rennen auch mit fahren. Vielleicht könnten wir zusammen darunter fahren. Welche Klasse fährst du? Ich wäre bei der Elite A/B am Start.


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Januar 2009)

^^war...Winterserie Bocholt, erste Lauf war schon am 04.01
hatte aber pech 1. Lauf krank 2. Lauf ging so 3. Lauf Platten
war trotzdem ganz nett


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Januar 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Aus Essen? Das geht aber ganz schön ins Geld... wenns nicht so weit wäre würde ich die letzten Rennen auch mit fahren. Vielleicht könnten wir zusammen darunter fahren. Welche Klasse fährst du? Ich wäre bei der Elite A/B am Start.



Startzeit passt, Platz im Auto weniger (kleiner Corsa)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (28. Januar 2009)

Auch da bekommt man 2 Bikes rein, hab das alles schon gesehen und mitgemacht man muss halt nur Bastelfreudig sein (Beide Laufräder raus)


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Januar 2009)

^^zwei Räder mit nur VR raus passen...eigentlich ziemlich locker...nur bei FR bzw DH Rädern müssen ggf beide Räder raus

aber es können dann nur 2 Leute mitfahren, platz für ein Bike hätte ich noch...aber mein Vater kommt schon mit also ists voll


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Januar 2009)

Da wird es wohl wirklich etwas eng


----------



## hefra (28. Januar 2009)

Schade hätte ja passen können... Mal sehen vielleicht komme ich auch so zu einem Rennen runter. Muss ich mir noch überlegen. Oder fahr ich einfach mal wieder ein Straßenrennen. Das gibts auch ein paar recht früh im Jahr.


----------



## extreme-tom (7. Februar 2009)

komme wohl auch nach Kottenheim. das erste rennen nach >3 jahren pause 


freue mich.

jd schon mitgefahren? welche reifenempfehlung gibts bei nässe?

merci


tom


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Februar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Startzeit passt, Platz im Auto weniger (kleiner Corsa)



In eine alte A-Klasse passen 4 Räder und 3 Erwachsene und 3 Taschen!!

Das werden ja wohl 2 in einen Corsa passen








Gruß Bonne


----------



## [email protected] (8. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei und werde noch jmd mitbringen! (zu 3. im Kadet) xD
Wollen samstag und Freitag mal die Strecke (kottenheim) abfahren gehn! 
LG DaviD


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> In eine alte A-Klasse passen 4 Räder und 3 Erwachsene und 3 Taschen!!
> 
> Das werden ja wohl 2 in einen Corsa passen
> 
> ...


 
Ich vermisse das !


----------



## lsg-racing (9. Februar 2009)

@ extreme-tom:
Zur Reifenwahl: letztes Jahr war die Strecke knüppelhart gefroren, da bin ich mit der Reifenkombi Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph super zurechtkommen. Gestern war ich auf der Strecke und bin mit gleicher Kombination im Matsch versunken und nicht sonderlich gut vorangekommen. Also bei nasser Strecke am besten hinten auch einen etwas gröberen Reifen aufziehen.
Werde hier wahrscheinlich am Samstag vor dem Rennen nochmal was zur Streckenbeschaffenheit posten.
Gruß,
Lukas, RSC Mayen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (9. Februar 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> @ extreme-tom:
> Zur Reifenwahl: letztes Jahr war die Strecke knüppelhart gefroren, da bin ich mit der Reifenkombi Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph super zurechtkommen. Gestern war ich auf der Strecke und bin mit gleicher Kombination im Matsch versunken und nicht sonderlich gut vorangekommen. Also bei nasser Strecke am besten hinten auch einen etwas gröberen Reifen aufziehen.
> *Werde hier wahrscheinlich am Samstag vor dem Rennen nochmal was zur Streckenbeschaffenheit posten.*
> Gruß,
> Lukas, RSC Mayen



Das währe echt super wenn du das machen würdest


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> @ extreme-tom:
> Zur Reifenwahl: letztes Jahr war die Strecke knüppelhart gefroren, da bin ich mit der Reifenkombi Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph super zurechtkommen. Gestern war ich auf der Strecke und bin mit gleicher Kombination im Matsch versunken und nicht sonderlich gut vorangekommen. Also bei nasser Strecke am besten hinten auch einen etwas gröberen Reifen aufziehen.
> Werde hier wahrscheinlich am Samstag vor dem Rennen nochmal was zur Streckenbeschaffenheit posten.
> Gruß,
> Lukas, RSC Mayen



Ich glaube die Strecke könnte man ruhig mit rr/rr fahren 
Ist sie denn genau wie im letzten Jahr?


----------



## MTBKäfer (9. Februar 2009)

Ich werde auch am Start sein .... (@Blut Svente: Und Du?)

Wenn ich mir allerdings die Streckenbeschreibung und einige Posts hier durchlese, weiß ich noch nicht, ob das eine wirklich gute Idee war ... 



lsg-racing schrieb:


> @ extreme-tom:
> Werde hier wahrscheinlich am Samstag vor dem Rennen nochmal was zur Streckenbeschaffenheit posten.
> Gruß,
> Lukas, RSC Mayen


 
@Lukas: Das wäre nett, denn die Frage nach den Reifen habe ich mir auch schon gestellt! DANKE!

Grüße Rebecca


----------



## SBIKERC (9. Februar 2009)

ich werde bzw muss mit meinen Kenda Small Block Reifen fahren da ich zur Zeit einfach keine anderen Reifen habe

hoffe mal das die Strecke nicht matschig ist und doch nicht so technisch ist wie viele erzählen


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Februar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich werde bzw muss mit meinen Kenda Small Block Reifen fahren da ich zur Zeit einfach keine anderen Reifen habe



Was spricht dagegen, in den Laden zu gehen und welche zu holen. Denke mal das man Sie immer mal wieder gebrauchen kann wie im Gegensatz zu Spikereifen.


----------



## lsg-racing (9. Februar 2009)

@ [email protected]:
letztes jahr hätte man sie sicherlich auch mit rr/rr fahren können. bin letztens als es langanhaltend kalt war sogar mit rr und furious fred sehr gut zurechtgekommen. dafür müsste es halt wirklich wieder richtig gefroren sein. 
größtenteils ist die strecke wie im letzten jahr. geändert hat sich allerdings, dass der breite im weg im unteren teil der runde neu gemacht wurde, extrem gut rollt und sehr schnell ist und das bei jedem wetter. außerdem haben wir bevor es zum ziel hochgeht noch eine kleine schleife hinzugefügt: kurz nochmal etwas den berg hoch und dann in einer schönen lang gezogen singletrail kurve wieder runter und zurück auf den breiten weg.

werde auf jeden fall freitag was zum streckenzustand sagen (für die, die samstags nicht mehr gucken können/wollen) und samstags nachdem wir die strecke fertig präpariert haben auch noch mal (vermutlich gegen sechs!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2009)

Ich nehme nur rr mit bin den ganzen Winter mit den durchgefahren 
Ist die Strecke Smastags/Freitags schon gesteckt?!


----------



## Blut Svente (9. Februar 2009)

denke ro ro wird gut funktionieren
 glaub ich werde krank


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> denke ro ro wird gut funktionieren
> glaub ich werde krank


Ro Rr wird mein Wahl sein, 
nicht krank werden.
Kommt Lars auch ??


----------



## lsg-racing (9. Februar 2009)

Samstags sind wir ab 13Uhr an der Strecke und stecken ab. Freitags wird denk ich noch nichts sein, aber wenn du die Strecke schonmal gefahren bist, solltest du sie eigentlich wiedererkennen können, sind schon Spuren gefahren. Außerdem hängt an der Hütte im Zielbereich ein DinA4 Umschlag mit Streckenplänen zum mitnehmen (wenn er noch hängt ;-)  ).


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2009)

Okey, danke!
Dann sieht man sich ja am Samstag noch. Wir weden auch ein kleines Fotoshoting an dr Strecke machen *gg* 
Bis dann!


----------



## Blut Svente (9. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ro Rr wird mein Wahl sein,
> nicht krank werden.
> Kommt Lars auch ??



denke schon! 
ganz schön starke konkurenz hat schon gemeldet
 wenn ich erkältet bin schau ich mir die meute auf jeden fall als zuschauer an


----------



## maik_87 (9. Februar 2009)

Oh man..,. eigentlich wollt ich och am Sonntag am Start sein!! Aber jetzt muss ich am Sonntag arbeiten (hab ich heut erfahren)..... Aber beim nächsten Rennen bin ich ganz bestimmt dabei!!

Ich wünsche euch viel spaß und Erfolg.....


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> denke schon!
> ganz schön starke konkurenz hat schon gemeldet
> wenn ich erkältet bin schau ich mir die meute auf jeden fall als zuschauer an


 
Ich wollt eigendlich nur so mitfahren, halt als erstes Rennen der Saison, einfach aus der GA Vorbereitung.
*Und jetzt??*
Jetzt ist das erste Rennen direkt ein Titelkampf.
Bezirksmeisterschaft LV Rheinland.
Muß ich ja doch schnell fahren
Wenn es schon geht.


----------



## Blut Svente (9. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich wollt eigendlich nur so mitfahren, halt als erstes Rennen der Saison, einfach aus der GA Vorbereitung.
> *Und jetzt??*
> Jetzt ist das erste Rennen direkt ein Titelkampf.
> Bezirksmeisterschaft LV Rheinland.
> ...



 uff uff ich bin totkrank


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> uff uff ich bin totkrank


 

Hast du jetzt auch eine RLP Lizenz??

*Tip*. Wenn man krank ist soll man kein Rennen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (10. Februar 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> denke ro ro wird gut funktionieren
> glaub ich werde krank


 

Ich habe aber keinen ro !!! 

Nix hier ... krank werden, das wüßte ich aber!!


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Februar 2009)

Erkältung ist seit heute im anmarsch
werde trotzdem am Sonntag am Start sein da ich total heiß bin mein neues Bike im Rennen zu testen

Viel schlechter als letzten Monat in Bocholt kanns eigentlich auch kaum laufen


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Erkältung ist seit heute im anmarsch
> werde trotzdem am Sonntag am Start sein da ich total heiß bin mein neues Bike im Rennen zu testen
> 
> Viel schlechter als letzten Monat in Bocholt kanns eigentlich auch kaum laufen



Mach nicht so'n Quatsch!
Da versaust Du Dir mehr mit als  es nützt.

Gruß


----------



## Tria-Bruno (10. Februar 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ich werde auch am Start sein .... (@Blut Svente: Und Du?)
> 
> Wenn ich mir allerdings die Streckenbeschreibung und einige Posts hier durchlese, weiß ich noch nicht, ob das eine wirklich gute Idee war ...
> 
> ...



Bin auch sehr gespannt, wie's denn sein wird, vor allem, ob die Strecke (für mich) fahrbar ist. Mein letztes MTB-Rennen war Nutscheid-Megabike: Liebe Cracks: kann man das irgendwie vergleichen?
Gruß, Bruno


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mach nicht so'n Quatsch!
> Da versaust Du Dir mehr mit als  es nützt.
> 
> Gruß



ich muss schauen Micha...hoffe ja das es noch bis Sonntag besser wird, zur Zeit aber leider ehr in die andere Richtung
die Saison 08 war echt gut und jetzt
Bocholt Lauf 1 Krank, trotzdem gefahren
2 Lauf ging eigentlich
3 Lauf Durchschlag

und jetzt wieder krank


----------



## Meridaracer (11. Februar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich muss schauen Micha...hoffe ja das es noch bis Sonntag besser wird, zur Zeit aber leider ehr in die andere Richtung
> die Saison 08 war echt gut und jetzt
> Bocholt Lauf 1 Krank, trotzdem gefahren
> 2 Lauf ging eigentlich
> ...



Man sollte aber auch bei Krankheit keine Rennen fahren denn dann wird das Imunsystem extrem gefordert und der Körper kann sich auch nicht regenerieren geschweige denn die Krankheit bekämpfen. Dann kommt es dazu das man immer wieder Krank wird. Auch erhöht Sport bei Krankheit das Risiko auf Herzmuskelenzüntung.


----------



## Delgado (11. Februar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich muss schauen Micha...hoffe ja das es noch bis Sonntag besser wird, zur Zeit aber leider ehr in die andere Richtung
> die Saison 08 war echt gut und jetzt
> Bocholt Lauf 1 Krank, trotzdem gefahren
> 2 Lauf ging eigentlich
> ...



Ich bin das Tune FRM.Cup Finale in Büchel 2006 krank gefahren um meinen 3. Gesamtplatz zu retten.

Das hat zwar geklappt aber ich war danach bis ins nächste Jahr rein nie richtig gesund 

Lass es bleiben und verleg den Saisonstart lieber auf später.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich bin das Tune FRM.Cup Finale in Büchel 2006 krank gefahren um meinen 3. Gesamtplatz zu retten.
> 
> Das hat zwar geklappt aber ich war danach bis ins nächste Jahr rein nie richtig gesund
> 
> ...




Dann haste wenigstens die Winterpause durchgezogen


----------



## Blut Svente (11. Februar 2009)

Tria-Bruno schrieb:


> Bin auch sehr gespannt, wie's denn sein wird, vor allem, ob die Strecke (für mich) fahrbar ist. Mein letztes MTB-Rennen war Nutscheid-Megabike: Liebe Cracks: kann man das irgendwie vergleichen?
> Gruß, Bruno



hi bruno
mach dir mal nicht so viele sorgen. an der gefährlichsten stelle gibt es die möglichkeit einen umweg zu fahren. ich denke des MTBkäferlein ganz gut zurecht kommen wird. must dich nur darauf gefast machen das vom start weg vollgas gefahren wird
LGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (11. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich bin das Tune FRM.Cup Finale in Büchel 2006 krank gefahren um meinen 3. Gesamtplatz zu retten.
> 
> Das hat zwar geklappt aber ich war danach bis ins nächste Jahr rein nie richtig gesund
> 
> ...



Saison Start war doch schon am 04.01 
das wäre schon Rennen Nr. 4


----------



## Meridaracer (11. Februar 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> hi bruno
> mach dir mal nicht so viele sorgen. an der gefährlichsten stelle gibt es die möglichkeit einen umweg zu fahren. ich denke des MTBkäferlein ganz gut zurecht kommen wird. *must dich nur darauf gefast machen das vom start weg vollgas gefahren wird*
> LGS



Ist ja auch ein CC-Rennen


----------



## MTBKäfer (11. Februar 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich denke des MTBkäferlein ganz gut zurecht kommen wird.LGS


 
Uih beruhigend ! Ansonsten müßtest Du evtl vorm nächsten Rennen noch ein paar zusätzliche Übungsrunden mit mir drehen .


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2009)

Also bei diesem *Sch.... Wetter *dann doch Ro-NN Bereifung.
Obwohl, beim Rennen liebe ich das Wetter


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also bei diesem *Sch.... Wetter *dann doch Ro-NN Bereifung.
> Obwohl, beim Rennen liebe ich das Wetter



Also bei uns war heute Sonnenschein! 
Und das Wetter für SOnntag sieht auch nicht sooo schlimm aus


----------



## fdheidkamp (11. Februar 2009)

Und wie sieht`s mit Spike` s aus wenn es weiter schneit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (12. Februar 2009)

hallo jungs, in kottenheim liegt schnee. wird wohl sehr matschig. oder hart gefroren. trotzdem viel spass. werde als zuschauer kommen.


----------



## Blut Svente (12. Februar 2009)

in der Klasse S1 sind schon 31 Fahrer gemeldet, in S2 sinds 18!!! 

 Wieso sind denn die 69er dieses Jahr noch in S1 gemeldet?
LGS


----------



## lsg-racing (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=disziplinen/kategorien.htm


----------



## M::::: (12. Februar 2009)

Nur in Bonnes RP Cup ist man ab 69 Sen. 2 .
MA Trophy,NRW Cup etc. nimmt die Sen 1 bis 69.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Februar 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Nur in Bonnes RP Cup ist man ab 69 Sen. 2 .
> MA Trophy,NRW Cup etc. nimmt die Sen 1 bis 69.



Das wusste ich letztes Jahr auch nicht und war nach dem Poisoncup verwundert, dass ich woanders doch noch S1 bin. Man lernt eben immer noch dazu. Davon habe ich dann KLaus (Poison-Cup) in Kenntnis gesetzt. Da hier H und L zusammen starten müssen die BDR-Regeln befolgt werden (zumindest ein wenig)

Im Hobbybereich kann doch jeder Veranstalter selbst entscheiden. Da habe ich schon die merkwürdigsten Altersklassen gesehen. Daher dürfen beim Rheinland-MTB-Cup die 69er im Hobbybereich S2 und die 59 schon S3fahren.

Im Lizenzbereich muss der 69 natürlich S1 fahren.

Gruß Bonne

P.S. Ich möchte damit den 69ern und 59ern entgegen kommen, denn die werden ja dieses Jahr nullen.


----------



## Blut Svente (12. Februar 2009)

dann halt noch mal ein letztes Jahr S1


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Februar 2009)

Was sind das das für Starterzahlen da? Das ist ja qualitativ erste Sahne und auch quantitativ echt heftig, wie viele da mitfahren.

Stau in Kottenheim!


----------



## Meridaracer (12. Februar 2009)

Und ich dachte schon ich habe irgendwie eine Chance ein gutes Ergebnis einzufahren. Naja das wars dann wohl und werd schaun was passiert.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Februar 2009)

ICh glaube, dass bei dem Winter alle noch nicht gut drauf sind. Wer macht denn da schon lange GA, kurze EB und gar heftige SB Einheiten. Ich jedenfalls nicht!

Das schlimmste wird sein bei so vielen Startern etwas warmes Wasser zum Duschen zu bekommen. 

Zum Glück sind wir alten Säcke dieses Jahr vor den Herren dran 



Gruß BOnne


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ICh glaube, dass bei dem Winter alle noch nicht gut drauf sind. Wer macht denn da schon lange GA, kurze EB und gar heftige SB Einheiten. Ich jedenfalls nicht!
> 
> Das schlimmste wird sein bei so vielen Startern etwas warmes Wasser zum Duschen zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Also ich halte mich immer schön an eminen Plan 

Zum Glück sind wir noch vor den S1 dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (13. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ICh glaube, dass bei dem Winter alle noch nicht gut drauf sind. Wer macht denn da schon lange GA, kurze EB und gar heftige SB Einheiten. Ich jedenfalls nicht!
> 
> Das schlimmste wird sein bei so vielen Startern etwas warmes Wasser zum Duschen zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Öhm na ja, ich habe versucht meinen Plan 100% umzusetzen.


----------



## M::::: (13. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> P.S. Ich möchte damit den 69ern und 59ern entgegen kommen, denn die werden ja dieses Jahr nullen.



So stell ich mir ein "NullGeburtstagsgeschenk" auch vor


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Februar 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Öhm na ja, ich habe versucht meinen Plan 100% umzusetzen.



ich auch...aber jetzt bin ich krank
weiß nicht ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin...naja sonst starte ich die Serie mit einen Streichergebniss


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Februar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich auch...aber jetzt bin ich krank
> weiß nicht ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin...naja sonst starte ich die Serie mit einen Streichergebniss



Ich hatte etwas Glück gehabt und hatte bis jetzt nur eine kleine Erkältung und lag mal einen Tag flach welcher zum Glück eh ein Ruhetag war.
Hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Februar 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Öhm na ja, ich habe versucht meinen Plan 100% umzusetzen.



Plan? Habe ich noch nie gehabt. Immer nach Gefühl und Lust, dann macht es am meisten Spaß.

Also bis übermorgen und schön die Lippen einfetten, soll ja wieder was kälter werden.

Ski und Rodel gut in Kottenheim


----------



## lsg-racing (13. Februar 2009)

so, bin heute nachmittag einige runden auf der strecke gefahrn. größtenteils liegen 2-3cm schnee, welche aber (bisher) bergrunter keine probleme bereiten. wie das natürlich aussieht wenn da mal ein zwei felder drüber gefahren sind, keine ahnung. beim ein oder anderen kurzen uphill ist der boden ziemlich weich gefahrn, evtl. friert das aber noch, morgen dazu mehr. die matsche fliegt nicht sonderlich durch die gegend, das rad und die klamotten waren noch relativ sauber, aber der untergrund ist halt schmierig!!so wie die strecke heute war und wie sie sich vorraussichtlich am renntag entwickeln wird, würde ich eher zu gröberen stollen raten, aber jeder nach seinem geschmack


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Februar 2009)

Also Ski und Rodel gut!

Sonst Fango pur!

Na, wir werden sicher Spaß haben, wenn wir die schönen Räder einsauen.

Hauptsache wir sehen uns alle mal wieder.


----------



## Peter88 (14. Februar 2009)

> Öhm na ja, ich habe versucht meinen Plan 100% umzusetzen





Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Plan? Habe ich noch nie gehabt. Immer nach Gefühl und Lust, dann macht es am meisten Spaß.
> ...



Die welt ist sooo ungerecht..


----------



## lsg-racing (14. Februar 2009)

empfehlung bleibt bei gröberem profil!!!
bis morgen im schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
hatte mich Anfang der Woche auch schon auf Kottenheim gefreut, doch nun lag ich von Mittwoch bis Freitag mit Fieber im Bett. Muss also auch erstmal mit einem Streichergebnis starten - Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen!
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Meridaracer (14. Februar 2009)

Kleine Streckenbeschreibung.

Streckenbeschreibung Kottenheim

Der RSC Eifelland Mayen veranstaltet sein Rennen im benachbarten Kottenheim am Waldstadion in der Mayener Straße. Die Strecke ist fast 3.000 lang und führt bis auf 50 m Teerbelag nur über unbefestigte Wege und Pfade.

Nach dem Start steigt die Strecke erst leicht und nach der ersten Linkskurve an der Bunnefix-Hütte dann steil den Mayener Weg hinauf an - japps. Nach gefühlten 100 Höhenmetern, es sind aber wirklich nur 49, bleibt auf einem Flachstück wenig Zeit zum Verschnaufen. Denn bald geht es nach links ins Gelände und in der Sau-Pfersch mit viel Schwung auf den Damm einer ehemaligen Feldbahn. Kurz geradeaus, dann scharf rechts und leicht links hinab mit einem kleinen Drop ins Chaka-Loch - eijeijeijei. Nach dieser ersten Mutprobe weiter über einen breiten Fahrweg zum höchsten Punkt der Strecke über einen Erdwall zur Lavagrube. Durch Basaltblöcke hindurch wird bergab Fahrt aufgenommen. Im Jungen Busch wartet auf schwierigem Geläuf eine Haarnadelkurve. Nach nur wenigen Metern im Trail folgt für Geübte die Mutprobe Nummer 2: die Poison-Rutsche. Wem die Rutsche zu steil ist wählt mit Zeitverlust eine Umfahrung. Ein kurzer Abstecher nach rechts ins Gelände und dann links hinab in den Singletrail Layer-Pfad. Dann wieder im Bereich der Bunnefix-Hütte geht es mit viel Schwung in eine Linkskurve an einen kleinen Hügel, dem man seine Schwierigkeit gar nicht so ansehen mag. Doch wer hier nicht frühzeitig die Kette nach links gelegt hat, dem droht ein unfreiwilliges Absteigen. Noch ein kleiner Absatz und mit Kette rechts auf den schnellsten Streckenabschnitt über einen frisch instand gesetzten Weg bis zur Bahnstrecke - jippi . Genug der Heizerei. Rechts ab und zick und zack und auf und ab durchs Labyrinth. War bei den bisherigen Rennen jetzt das Ziel schon vor Augen, gibt es in diesem Jahr noch eine Zugabe. Aus dem Labyrinth geht es geradeaus durchs Omega - juhuh - zur Zielgeraden und zum Ziel an der Bunnefix-Hütte.

Quelle: www.gaebwebdesign.info


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Februar 2009)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hatte mich Anfang der Woche auch schon auf Kottenheim gefreut, doch nun lag ich von Mittwoch bis Freitag mit Fieber im Bett. Muss also auch erstmal mit einem Streichergebnis starten - Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen!
> Gruß Sascha



Wahrscheinlich auch das Schlauste was man tuen kann bei den Wetterbedingungen, aber da kommen ja noch die Rennen in der Eifel und da gibt es auch später noch Winter brbrbrbrbr

Gute Besserung

Bonne


----------



## vlockderbock (15. Februar 2009)

servus
fährt jemand in adenau mit und fährt in der nähe von heidelberg oder darmstadt vorbei und hat zufällig sogar noch einen platz frei? ich suche nämlich eine mitfahrgelegenheit. ich würde dann natürlich auch für die kosten aufkommen. vielen dank im voraus.
gruß volker


----------



## Reiler (15. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ICh glaube, dass bei dem Winter alle noch nicht gut drauf sind. Wer macht denn da schon lange GA, kurze EB und gar heftige SB Einheiten. Ich jedenfalls nicht!
> 
> *Das schlimmste wird sein bei so vielen Startern etwas warmes Wasser zum Duschen zu bekommen. *
> 
> ...



das ist eine durchaus berechtigte sorge... mir egal wenn ich letzter werde, aber warm duschen danach wäre schon was feines...


----------



## Tria-Bruno (15. Februar 2009)

Puh, klasse war's!
Dank an die Orga!
Dank an die Mitfahrer, da bleiben tolle Bilder auf der Netzhaut kleben.
So'n alter Quereinsteiger wie ich fühlt sich ja gleich jünger, wenn das Leben so pulsiert. Das einzige was mir (außer meinem Sturz) nicht gefallen hat: dass ich überrundet wurde, als wenn's nix wär, Respekt, Respekt!
Technisch war's ja nicht ohne, finde ICH wenigstens. Die 2008er Bilder gaben die Erkenntnis nicht her.
Demnächst wieder! Bruno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2009)

Moin!

Die Strecke war bei uns einfach nur arsch glatt! Ich hab mich mal abgelegt :-( und 3 Bäume erwischt *gg* aber für ein Dritten Platz hats noch gereicht 
Wie liefs bei euch?! 
LG DaviD


----------



## Reiler (15. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die Strecke war bei uns einfach nur arsch glatt! Ich hab mich mal abgelegt :-( und 3 Bäume erwischt *gg* aber für ein Dritten Platz hats noch gereicht
> Wie liefs bei euch?!
> LG DaviD



die cross DM war schlimmer, da waren es minus 14 grad... heute war doch ganz nett...

nur kann ich nicht verstehen, wie lizenzfahrer das chaka loch und den singletraileingang geschoben haben bzw. gelaufen sind...
da wurde ich als hobbyfahrer(100% sturzfrei) ja schon ausgebremst...

wr ein schöner cross kurs der durch die glätte erst so richtig interessant wurde! gerne wieder!!!


----------



## redrace (15. Februar 2009)

HUHU
Mir hats gefallen!!

Ein paar Bilder vom Seniorenrennen gibt´s hier

Gruß


----------



## dontheogl (15. Februar 2009)

War echt lustiges Rennen, war mein erstes CC-Rennen und dementsprechend und durch meie mangelnde Vorbereitung habe ich jämmerlich abgestunken, aber hat trotzdem Fun gemacht und in meinen Pausen konnte ich jede Menge Fotos von den Fahrern machen!

*Die findet ihr alle hier:*
Galerie Poison Cup Kottenheim

Die Fahrer können die Fotos für sich verwenden wie sie möchten


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Februar 2009)

Toller Bilderservice

DANKE


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2009)

Ein par u17/u19  und senioren bilder habe cih auch noch wenn irh wollte pm an mich mit Startnummer dann schaue ich mal ...


----------



## redrace (15. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Toller Bilderservice
> 
> DANKE



Immer wieder gerne!
Gruß Meik


----------



## SBIKERC (16. Februar 2009)

also auf dem Bildern sieht die Strecke gar nicht mal so schlecht zum fahren aus

also ich war gestern auch mal wieder fahren
nach guten 22km gemütlichen Singletrail rollen war ich aber echt platt, war eine sinnvolle Entscheidung das ich nicht gefahren bin


----------



## hefra (16. Februar 2009)

genauso gings mir auch!


----------



## XCRacer (16. Februar 2009)

Wie viele Runden sind wir eigentlich gefahren (Senioren) und was hatte die Runde nochmal für eine Länge und Höhenmeter? Wie schnell war der Sieger?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber hatte keinen Tacho und auf der Ergebnisliste stehen keine Zeiten. Brauch's für die Statistik 

Fand die Strecke Klasse und freue mich jetzt schon auf den nächsten Lauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lsg-racing (16. Februar 2009)

Die Runde hat 3,2km mit ca. 90hm. Die MHK ist 6 Runden gefahrn, daher schätze ich Senioren auch auf 5 oder 6 Runden.


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Februar 2009)

Senioren sind 5 Runden gefahren.

Ich hatte knapp unter 50 Minuten mit Schwalbe Ice Piker Pro

Daher war ich bergab so langsam, weil ich die Traktion genossen habe

90 Höhenmeter pro Runde kommt auch hin.

Bonne


----------



## redrace (16. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Senioren sind 5 Runden gefahren.
> 
> Ich hatte knapp unter 50 Minuten mit Schwalbe Ice Piker Pro
> 
> ...




@xcracer
Dann hatten wir so 1:20:00


----------



## ZakMcCracken (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

war als Zuschauer da, hätte hier auch noch ein paar Bilder, für diejenigen die sich die Sache nochmal ansehen wollen


----------



## dontheogl (16. Februar 2009)

Na Super, genau im richtigen Moment erwischt, als ich das Schalten mal wieder versaut habe in der Mulde


----------



## XCRacer (16. Februar 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Die Runde hat 3,2km mit ca. 90hm.





			
				Bonne schrieb:
			
		

> Senioren sind 5 Runden gefahren.


Danke, danke !


----------



## dontheogl (17. Februar 2009)

So, habe mal meine Eindrücke von dem Rennen in einem Blog zusammengefasst und dort nochmal die Ergebnisse übersichtlich zusammengetragen.

Dort wurden auch 2 kurze Videos vom Chaka-Loch gepostet.

Poison Cup Kottenheim 2009


----------



## ZakMcCracken (17. Februar 2009)

dontheogl schrieb:


> Na Super, genau im richtigen Moment erwischt, als ich das Schalten mal wieder versaut habe in der Mulde



Ich glaube bei dem Pic brauchst Du dich nicht zu schämen, da sind die meisten zu Fuß raus


----------



## dontheogl (17. Februar 2009)

Ja ich fand es ja auch lustig. Hast ja kurz davon noch ein schönes Fotos hinter paar Ästen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lsg-racing (17. Februar 2009)

Eine Auswahl von über 800 geschossenen Fotos ist jetzt auf www.rsc-mayen.de zu finden. Denke das in den nächsten Tagen auf der Cup-Homepage weitere erscheinen werden!!


----------



## lsg-racing (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe über 200 Bilder von Sonntag hochgeladen. Es ist aus allen Rennklassen was dabei.
http://picasaweb.google.de/lukas.geisbuesch
Wenn jemand das ein oder andere Bild in voller Auflösung haben möchte, einfach ne Nachricht mit Startnummer an mich!
Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2009)

So etwas über eine Woche noch dann gehts nach Adenau!

Wer ist dabei?!


----------



## maik_87 (27. Februar 2009)

Aslo ich bin diesesmal 100% dabei.... Freu mich schon drauf....


----------



## Reiler (27. Februar 2009)

ich leider nciht...grippe hat mich voll erwischt...leider...


----------



## Dicke Wade (27. Februar 2009)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> ich



WEenn einer von euch fährt fahren eh alle


----------



## maik_87 (27. Februar 2009)

Naja dann kenne ich wenigsten welche beim Event


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

:-D Ach mich kennste doch auch


----------



## maik_87 (28. Februar 2009)

das mein ich ja damit...


----------



## Reiler (1. März 2009)

würdet ihr nach 7 tage krankheit in adenau starten? könnte heute quasi das erstemal wieder locker rumrollen...


----------



## Meridaracer (1. März 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> würdet ihr nach 7 tage krankheit in adenau starten? könnte heute quasi das erstemal wieder locker rumrollen...



Dann würde ich sagen roll rum und mache nicht zu lange. Und schau was die Woche über passiert. Wenn du aber Gestern noch flach gelegen hast würde ich heute noch nicht fahren.


----------



## Reiler (2. März 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen roll rum und mache nicht zu lange. Und schau was die Woche über passiert. Wenn du aber Gestern noch flach gelegen hast würde ich heute noch nicht fahren.



ja ich muss mal sehen wies läuft...
hatte fest vor alles mitzunehmen an läufen...saison ist gut gestartet mit bis dato ca1000 km davon 700 mtb...
und dann kommt da so ein verfluchter bazillus und haut einem vom rad... shitte...


----------



## SBIKERC (5. März 2009)

also ich komme hier kaum zum biken...war ja leider beim ersten Lauf krank  und hier ist leider oft schlechtes Wetter...bin jetzt am Wochenende mal wieder eine CTF gefahren und sonst immer nur kurze Spaßrunden...möchte einfach nicht wieder krank werden und ganz ehrlich: bei den Wetter macht es mir einfach kein Spaß
bin jetzt am Sonntag dabei werde aber wohl nicht mehr als mitrollen können

kennt jemand den Streckenzustand???


----------



## SBIKERC (5. März 2009)

und welche Adresse gebe ich am besten ins Navi ein???


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2009)

> Eingabe Navi-System âCamping am NÃ¼rburgringâ, 53520 MÃ¼llenbach (Tel.:02692/224)


Steht auf der Seite vom Poison CUp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (5. März 2009)

Eingabe Navi-System Camping am Nürburgring, 53520 Müllenbach (Tel.:02692/224)

Siehe Internetseite Poison Cup


----------



## lsg-racing (5. März 2009)

Zum Streckenzustand kann ich nichts sagen, aber hier könnt ihr mal das Wetter am Ring gucken: Webcam Nordschleife


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Zum Streckenzustand kann ich nichts sagen, aber hier könnt ihr mal das Wetter am Ring gucken: Webcam Nordschleife



Ach du Schei$e 

Aber Samstag und Sonntag soll es ja ein bisschen besser werden


----------



## Reiler (5. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ach du Schei$e
> 
> Aber Samstag und Sonntag soll es ja ein bisschen besser werden



wird wohl neuauflage der rutschpartie in k-heim...
dann werde ich wohl doch kommen!  freu.....

ist die strecke eigentlich mti nem crossrad fahrbar? bzw, die abfahrten steiler als in kottenheim?


----------



## Meridaracer (5. März 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> ist die strecke eigentlich mti nem crossrad fahrbar?





			
				Ausschreibung Poison Cup schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Teilnahme und die Durchführung dieser Rennserie ist neben den Bestimmungen der *BDR-Sportordnung und den Wettkampfbestimmungen MTB* diese Generalausschreibung maßgebend.



Heißt eigentlich das Crosser nicht zugelassen sind.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## lsg-racing (5. März 2009)

Aus den Wettkampfbestimmungen MTB des BDR:

4.2 Mountainbike-Ausstattung
(1) Ein Mountainbike unterliegt in seinen Spezifikationen den nachfolgend aufgefÃ¼hrten
BeschrÃ¤nkungen:
â Der Laufraddurchmesser ist auf eine maximale GrÃ¶Ãe von 26 Zoll fÃ¼r Reifen
und Felgen begrenzt.
â Die Reifenbreite muss mindestens 1,5 Zoll betragen. Die maximale Reifenbreite
unterliegt keinen BeschrÃ¤nkungen.
â Die Lenkerbreite darf in Cross Country Rennen maximal 65 cm betragen.
â Das MTB muss mindestens je eine unabhÃ¤ngig voneinander zu betÃ¤tigende
Vorder- und Hinterradbremse haben.
â Das MTB darf keine scharfkantigen und verletzungsgefÃ¤hrdenden Anbauten
oder Komponenten haben (z. B. offene und ungeschÃ¼tzte Lenker- oder Vorbauenden


----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2009)

Also dann geht das Dingen hier ! 
Aber macht es auch Sinn?


----------



## maik_87 (5. März 2009)

hmmm...., jetz bin ich ein wenig verwirrt... Wegen der Adresse... Also ich reise mit Bus und Bahn an (leider)..... Was für eine Bushaltestelle und Bahnhof ist den am nächsten der MTB-Strecke.....??


----------



## Meridaracer (5. März 2009)

Da steht ne Tele-Nummer in der Klammer. Einfach mal anrufen und Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (5. März 2009)

DAnke dann werd ich mal moje da anrufen....


----------



## Reiler (5. März 2009)

ergÃ¤nzend: meine frage bezog sich auf die hobbyklasse.
folglich hat ein hobbyfahrer doch auch keine bdr lizenzregeln zu beachten(mal ganz grob gesagt)

letztes jahr bin ich in kottenheim mit crossrad gefahren(was ich  eigentlich sowieso lieber mache als mtb). da hatte keiner was dagegen...mÃ¶chte hier aber auch kein  streit vom zaun brechen.

ist denn die strecke in adenau Ã¤hnlich wie in k-heim oder mehr holprig?




lsg-racing schrieb:


> Aus den Wettkampfbestimmungen MTB des BDR:
> 
> 4.2 Mountainbike-Ausstattung
> (1) Ein Mountainbike unterliegt in seinen Spezifikationen den nachfolgend aufgefÃ¼hrten
> ...


----------



## fdheidkamp (5. März 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> ergänzend: meine frage bezog sich auf die hobbyklasse.
> folglich hat ein hobbyfahrer doch auch keine bdr lizenzregeln zu beachten(mal ganz grob gesagt)
> 
> letztes jahr bin ich in kottenheim mit crossrad gefahren(was ich  eigentlich sowieso lieber mache als mtb). da hatte keiner was dagegen...möchte hier aber auch kein  streit vom zaun brechen.
> ...



Alsowenn Du eine Moto Cross Strecke kennst mit reichlich Schlamm und Wasserlöchen kannst Du Dir ein Bild davon machen , hat aber wirklich seinen Reiz. steile senken und Anstiege, kein Laub ausser im umlaufenden befahrbaren Randweg, aber die techn. Stellen sind Laubfrei. und ein gutes Stück Asphalt und Forstweg. Wennes wie letztes Jahr ist !

Ein Anstieg ist für viele absteige pflichtig.


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> ergänzend: meine frage bezog sich auf die hobbyklasse.
> folglich hat ein hobbyfahrer doch auch keine bdr lizenzregeln zu beachten(mal ganz grob gesagt)
> 
> letztes jahr bin ich in kottenheim mit crossrad gefahren(was ich  eigentlich sowieso lieber mache als mtb). da hatte keiner was dagegen...möchte hier aber auch kein  streit vom zaun brechen.
> ...



ich glaube nicht das die Strecke mit einem Crossrad zu fahren ist ;-)


----------



## Reiler (6. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das die Strecke mit einem Crossrad zu fahren ist ;-)



das wird sich noch rausstellen. mal sehen. wenn mein mtb bis sonntag wieder heile ist, werd ichs auch nutzen...ansonsten werden wir mal den cross test machen.


----------



## Blut Svente (6. März 2009)

der 2te lauf ist abgesagt worden!!!
schaut auf die homepage!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (6. März 2009)

hfftl. gibt es einen Ersatz Termin
wäre bestimmt interessant am Nürburgring gewesen
hier nochmal der Link
http://www.gaebwebdesign.info/j6/index.php


----------



## Reiler (6. März 2009)

och nöööö...jett wo mein mtb wieder heile ist...na super...


----------



## b[email protected] (6. März 2009)

SO eine Schei$e! 
Jetzt ist das Wochenende gerade versaut! 
*Heul*


----------



## XCRacer (6. März 2009)

Zitat: "
Achtung!! Aufgrund der Wetterlage am Nürburgring kann der zweite Lauf am
Ring leider nicht stattfinden !! Die Zufahrt zur Rennstrecke ist wegen 
abgebrochenen Ästen gesperrt und die Strecke nicht befahrbar. Eine 
Ausweichmöglichkeit in Adenau wurde von den zuständigen Ämtern 
abgelehnt. Wir werden uns mit den verschiedenen Veranstaltern 
zusammensetzen und versuchen einen Ersatztermin zu bekommen.
Klaus Gäb Organisation"


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. März 2009)

22.3 oder 29.3 geht doch nur, oder?

Danach wird es eng!
Bonne


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> 22.3 oder 29.3 geht doch nur, oder?
> 
> Danach wird es eng!
> Bonne



Genau!


----------



## XCRacer (8. März 2009)

Ja super! An beiden Tagen kann ich nicht


----------



## lsg-racing (10. März 2009)

"Für das ausgefallene Rennen in Adenau bietet uns der Radsportverein  

Büchel einen neuen Termin am 29.03 in Büchel an. Vielen dürfte die

Strecke bereits durch den Berg German A Cup bekannt sein. Es sind noch

einige Formalitäten mit dem BDR zu klären um die Veranstaltung zu

genehmigen.  Näheres in Kürze. Beim Lauf in Ochtendung kann noch für   

die Serie gemeldet werden."


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2009)

Na toll :-( 
Dann kann ich mein Trainingswochenende in Bundental absagen *Heul*


----------



## lsg-racing (10. März 2009)

Hab über die Homepage vom Radsportverband Rheinland die Streckenskizze von Ochtendung gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2009)

Die STrecke sieht aber nicht so besonders aus! 
Die HM auch nicht :-D


----------



## lsg-racing (10. März 2009)

Müsste größtenteils die Strecke vom alten Chaka-Cup sein (damals um die Jahrtausendwende  ), für diejenigen, die da schon am Start waren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. März 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Müsste größtenteils die Strecke vom alten Chaka-Cup sein (damals um die Jahrtausendwende  ), für diejenigen, die da schon am Start waren.


 
Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## redrace (10. März 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Müsste größtenteils die Strecke vom alten Chaka-Cup sein (damals um die Jahrtausendwende  ), für diejenigen, die da schon am Start waren.



HUHU 

Das ist die Strecke. 2000 oder 2001 bin ich da schon gefahren. War nicht der Brüller.


----------



## Blut Svente (11. März 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Müsste größtenteils die Strecke vom alten Chaka-Cup sein (damals um die Jahrtausendwende  ), für diejenigen, die da schon am Start waren.



mitte der 90er hat auf dieser autobahn ein koblenzer ironman die versammelte mtb elite versägt. damals hieß es noch  "ochtendung/kärlicher mtb serie.


----------



## Reiler (11. März 2009)

seh eich da richtig das ochtendung kaum höhenmeter hat?


----------



## MTBKäfer (11. März 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> mitte der 90er hat auf dieser autobahn ein koblenzer ironman die versammelte mtb elite versägt. damals hieß es noch "ochtendung/kärlicher mtb serie.


 
Ahhh deswegen meintest Du, daß es MEINE Strecke sei (gemacht für den Triathleten, der nur gerade aus fahren kann )! Schade, daß ich im Trainingslager bin !

Euch allen viel Spaß!


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2009)

Ist die Strecke denn mit rr/ff zu fahrne?


----------



## Reiler (11. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Bueschi
> Sollte kein Problem sein. Wenn es tatsählich die gleiche Strecke von früher oder Teile der 2. Ctf der Ochtendunger im letzten Herbst ists ein schneller Kurs.
> Und vor allem sind nicht so viele Bäume da um die du dich wickeln kannst  .
> 
> Nur der Aufstieg (das Aufstiegchen) hoch zum Sportplatz sollte bei Regen für Probs sorgen da müßte noch Wiese sein könnte glatt werden.





dann nehme ich wohl doch wieder den crosser mit...geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lsg-racing (12. März 2009)

Neues von der Cup-Homepage:

Zitat:
"Leider wird der von mir vorgeschlagene Ausweichtermin am 29.03 vom

Landesverband nicht genehmigt. Zum einen findet an dem Tag eine

Tagung des Wettkampfausschusses statt zum anderen Trainings-

wochenende des Landeskaders statt. An diesem nehmen viele Cupstarter

teil.  Für die Serie kann wegen des ausgefallenen Rennens in Adenau

noch in Ochtendung gemeldet werden. Da es ein Streichergebnis gibt

reichen 2 Rennen für die Cupwertung. "
Klaus Gäb, Organisation


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2009)

Wie dumm ist denn das? Hallo?!


----------



## maik_87 (12. März 2009)

Das hab ichm ir auch grade gedacht büschi.... Is eigentlich voll albern.. Warum kann nicht noch ein anderer termin gefunden werden... wo man dann och das rennen in adenau wiederholen könnte...!? So mache sachen muss man wahrscheinlich nicht verstehen.... !?


----------



## Reiler (12. März 2009)

würde mich interessieren wies sich mit den startgeldern für cupfahrer dann verhält...


----------



## lsg-racing (12. März 2009)

Wir vom Orga-Team treffen uns am Samstag um über das weitere Vorgehen bezüglich Startgeld und einem eventuellen Alternativtermin zu beratschlagen. Ich bin sicher, dass wir eine Lösung finden werden, die allen Teilnehmern zusagt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. März 2009)

Mutter "Natur" hat durch Schneebruch das Rennen in Adenau unmöglich gemacht. Dafür kann keiner was. Das Cupteam suchte nach einer Lösung, das ist super, leider klappte der erste Versuch nicht, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass eine andere Lösung für alle gefunden wird.

Ich möchte aber auch um Verständnis bitten und kurz erklären, warum der 29.03 nicht ging.

Zum einen hat der Landesverband eine Wettkampftagung an diesem Tag. Der steht sicher schon lange fest und kann nicht so leicht verschoben werden. Geht die Saison erst los, können keine Termine dafür gefunden werden.


Zum anderen findet ein Trainings-Wochenende (Freitag bis Sonntag) für talentierte MTB-Jugendfahrer (auch Landeskaderfahrer) statt. Unterkunft und Essen sind verbindlich gebucht. Der Termin wurde extra erst festgelegt, nachdem die Poison-Cup-Termine bekannt waren. Das Wochenende war also rennfrei!!! Es haben sich über 20 Jugendliche dafür angemeldet (darunter viele Poison-Cup-Fahrer).

Daher kam der 29.03.2009 als Ausweichtermin nicht in Frage und konnte daher nicht genehmigt worden.

Die Entscheidung ist mir sicher nicht leicht gefallen, schließlich ist Poison mein eigener Partner. Auch mir fehlt dann ein wichtiges Vorbereitungsrennen.

Vielen Dank an das Team um Paul Volkelt und den SV Büchel für die angebotene Hilfe als Ersatzveranstalter einzuspringen.

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (13. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Waldautobahn!
> Wie schon Blut Svente schrieb vom Triatleten abgezogen glaube das war damals Zäck aber der ist ja weg vom Fenster.
> Ein paar Hm gibts auf dem Rückweg die letzten Meter hoch zum Sportplatz.
> An Technikdefizit wird wohl keiner scheitern bolzen ohne Ende ist angesagt.



dann passen meine Small Block ja perfekt
bin leider immer noch auf Anti Pillen...eigentlich bin ich wieder fit aber laut Arzt muss die Dinger noch nehmen bis keine mehr da sind
fahren werde ich aber...sonst habe ich mich nachher für den ganzen Cup gemeldet aber bin nur 1 oder gar kein Rennen gefahren


----------



## Meridaracer (13. März 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> dann passen meine Small Block ja perfekt
> bin leider immer noch auf Anti Pillen...eigentlich bin ich wieder fit aber laut Arzt muss die Dinger noch nehmen bis keine mehr da sind
> fahren werde ich aber...sonst habe ich mich nachher für den ganzen Cup gemeldet aber bin nur 1 oder gar kein Rennen gefahren




Vergiss bei den ganzen Pillen, in der Kombination mit Rennen, dein Herz nicht ...


----------



## lsg-racing (14. März 2009)

Wie angekündigt, hat sich heute das Orga-Team getroffen. Leider haben wir so kurzfristig keine Möglichkeit eines Ersatztermins gefunden. Daher wird das Cupstartgeld auf 3 Rennen umgerechnet und der Überschuss an die Starter zurückbezahlt. Dies wird beim Finale in Boos zusammen mit Rückgabe des Startnummernpfands geschehen. Morgen in Ochtendung wird für diejenigen, die sich noch für den Cup anmelden ein geringeres Cupstartgeld zu zahlen sein. Mehr dazu wahrscheinlich heute noch auf der Cup-Homepage oder morgen beim Rennen.
Wir bitten um Verständnis und hoffen damit eine Regelung getroffen zu haben die allen Startern zusagt.
Bis morgen in O.


----------



## maik_87 (14. März 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt, hat sich heute das Orga-Team getroffen. Leider haben wir so kurzfristig keine Möglichkeit eines Ersatztermins gefunden. Daher wird das Cupstartgeld auf 3 Rennen umgerechnet und der Überschuss an die Starter zurückbezahlt. Dies wird beim Finale in Boos zusammen mit Rückgabe des Startnummernpfands geschehen. Morgen in Ochtendung wird für diejenigen, die sich noch für den Cup anmelden ein geringeres Cupstartgeld zu zahlen sein. Mehr dazu wahrscheinlich heute noch auf der Cup-Homepage oder morgen beim Rennen.
> Wir bitten um Verständnis und hoffen damit eine Regelung getroffen zu haben die allen Startern zusagt.
> Bis morgen in O.



Ist aber schön das Ihr es wenigstens versucht habt einen ersatz Termin zu finden  . Trotzdem schade das ihr keinen ersatz Termin finden konntet.... Naja nächstes Jahr gibt es dann wieder 4 Termine ....


----------



## Reiler (14. März 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Wir vom Orga-Team treffen uns am Samstag um über das weitere Vorgehen bezüglich Startgeld und einem eventuellen Alternativtermin zu beratschlagen. Ich bin sicher, dass wir eine Lösung finden werden, die allen Teilnehmern zusagt.



das war auch nicht böse gemeint mit dem startgeld...ist ja alles ärgerlich und keiner kann was fürs wetter... es wird schon eine lösung geben...


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2009)

Mit Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen, da es ein Problem mit dem USB Stick gegeben hat :-( 

Zu heute:
- Strecke war langweillig
- Kein warmes Essen da (nach dem u19 Renne) Hallo? 
- Preise waren nicht schlecht.
- Sonst ganz okey.

LG DaviD


----------



## Reiler (15. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mit Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen, da es ein Problem mit dem USB Stick gegeben hat :-(
> 
> Zu heute:
> - Strecke war langweillig
> ...



das mit dem essen war echt nicht toll. nach dem hauptrennen kein kuchen , nixmehr da...musten an die tanke fahren und uns was zu beissen besorgen.
das sollte nicht sein. aber naja, nächstesmal halt besser....


----------



## redrace (15. März 2009)

HUHU
Bilder aus Ochtendung?? Da findet Ihr den Link, allerdings nur von den letzten drei Rennen!


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2009)

Die Qualität ist aber nicht so besonders!


----------



## dontheogl (15. März 2009)

Ich hab mich auch noch so auf Kuchen nach den Rennläufen gefreut und nix mehr da :-(

Bin zwar nicht gestartet, aber habe mir nahezu bei allen Rennen den Wolf gerannt und habe fast alle Klassen fotografieren können und auch Filmen.

Sind bei der ersten Sichtung sehr viele geile Aufnahmen dabei, denke da wird in kürze ein netter Film draus entstehen. 

Einzig von den Rennen der kleinen habe ich leider keine Fotos, weil zu der Zeit gefilmt habe und das allererste Verpennt habe
Bei dem Hauptrennen war die Karte dann auch schon wieder leider voll.

Die Bilder folgen noch heute Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (15. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Qualität ist aber nicht so besonders!



Was meinst Du?


----------



## maik_87 (15. März 2009)

naja die quali ist halt nicht so gut... Ich weiß zwar nicht wie schwer das ist bei schnellen Objekten ein scharfes Foto zu machen... Aber die sind wirklich nich scharf...bzw. der Hintergrund sieht voll komisch aus... naja wie gesagt ich kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus..... Trotzdem Danke für die Bereitstellung der Fotos.....


----------



## SBIKERC (15. März 2009)

genau...danke für die Bilder sind auch einige von mir dabei

zum Rennen:
erstmal...ich war froh das es nicht geregnet hat
schade fand ich das der Start vom Hauptrennen sich so verzögert hat war aber auch kein Weltuntergang
die Strecke war eben eine Bolzer Strecke was mir heute nicht entgegend kam...ich bin ja wie vor ein paar Tagen schon gesagt mit meiner Erkältung an den Start gegangen...wollte echt keine Verschlimmerung des gesundheitlichen Zustandes riskieren und bin dann so eine Art G1 Training mit einzelnen EPs gefahren...immerhin habe ich glaube ich noch 5, 6 Leute hinter mir gelassen der Spitze wäre ich aber selbst in Topform nicht gewachsen gewesen
naja jetzt habe ich wenigstens mein Giant im Renneinsatz eingeweiht
außerdem habe ich hier aus dem Forum mal wieder ein paar Leuts kennen gelernt und kam mal in die Eifel
unterm Strich: gelugender Tag auch ohne sportlichen Glanz von meiner Seite


----------



## SBIKERC (15. März 2009)

hier noch drei Bilder von mir, hau gleich aber noch 5 weitere von anderen rein
Bilder von meinem Vater (Weißer Hai)


----------



## dontheogl (15. März 2009)

So habe meine Galerie jetzt auch fertig hochgeladen.

*Hier der Link:*
Poison Cup Ochtendung 2009 Galerie

Sin einige gute Dabei. In der Galerie ist nur eine kleine Vorschau, bei klicken auf des Bild bekommt ihr die Vollbildversion.
Kann jeder, wie immer mit anstellen was er möchte

Bei den Bildern wo die Nummer zu erkennen war steht die jeweilige Startnummer unterm Bild!


----------



## SBIKERC (15. März 2009)




----------



## Bonnekessel (15. März 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Was meinst Du?



Er meint sicher meine kalkweißen Beine


----------



## fdheidkamp (15. März 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Er meint sicher meine kalkweißen Beine



Weißt ja, wenn du mit den gipsdielen ins Meer gehst werden die Fische schneeblind!


----------



## redrace (15. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> naja die quali ist halt nicht so gut... Ich weiß zwar nicht wie schwer das ist bei schnellen Objekten ein scharfes Foto zu machen... Aber die sind wirklich nich scharf...bzw. der Hintergrund sieht voll komisch aus... naja wie gesagt ich kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus..... Trotzdem Danke für die Bereitstellung der Fotos.....



Also ich kann Fotos mit einer kurzen Verschlußzeit machen, dann sind die Bilder eingefroren, d.h. keine Dynamik im Bild und ich kann Bilder mit einer langen Verschlußzeit machen um die Bewegung und damit auch die Dynamik einzufangen. Ich habe mich für eine lange Verschlußzeit entschieden. Das ist eben Geschmacksache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (15. März 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Er meint sicher meine kalkweißen Beine



Wenn meine Beine auch so schnell wie deine wären, könnten die von mir aus ruhig Kalkweiß sein!!


----------



## dontheogl (16. März 2009)

*So mein Blog mit meinen Eindrücken vom Rennen etc. ist jetzt fertig und hier Online:*
Poison Cup #2 2009 Ochtendung

Das Video folgt in wenigen Tagen, nach meiner letzten Klausur


----------



## elmar schrauth (16. März 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> seh eich da richtig das ochtendung kaum höhenmeter hat?


----------



## Reiler (16. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


>



jaja... der war gut...


----------



## maik_87 (17. März 2009)

hat eigentlich noch jemand Fotos von den Herren-Rennen?? Weil in der Galerie auf der HP is nüscht.....


----------



## Reiler (17. März 2009)

sen 1+2 ergebnissliste stimmt nicht...da sind einige fehler drin.kann das jemand an die zuständigen weiterleiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> sen 1+2 ergebnissliste stimmt nicht...da sind einige fehler drin.kann das jemand an die zuständigen weiterleiten?



Nicht nur da ;-)
U17 auch


----------



## Meridaracer (17. März 2009)

Ist es denn so schwer die Fahrer richtig aufzulisten. Die hatten schon in Kottenheim Fehler drin gehabt.


----------



## Reiler (20. März 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ist es denn so schwer die Fahrer richtig aufzulisten. Die hatten schon in Kottenheim Fehler drin gehabt.



folglich ist auch die ganze cupwertung falsch...
wie was wo machen  wir da? vom veranstalter erhale ich diesbezüglich keine antwort...


----------



## lsg-racing (21. März 2009)

*!!!ACHTUNG!!!* Geänderte Startzeiten für Boos:

U 15                          10:00 Uhr	 

U 17                          10:40 Uhr	 

U 19 / HKL Frauen    11:40 Uhr	 

Kids Race                 12:40 Uhr 	 

Sen. I                        13:00 Uhr	 

Sen. II / Sen. III         14:00 Uhr	 

HKL Herren               15:00 Uhr


----------



## Meridaracer (21. März 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> folglich ist auch die ganze cupwertung falsch...
> wie was wo machen  wir da? vom veranstalter erhale ich diesbezÃ¼glich keine antwort...



Ja ich weiÃ â¦
Wir wollen ja aller erster sein 

DANKE lsg-racing, fÃ¼r die INFO


----------



## Reiler (21. März 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß
> Wir wollen ja aller erster sein
> 
> DANKE lsg-racing, für die INFO



das ist nunmal fakt. ich war defenitiv 8 plätze weiter vorne...


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2009)

Jetzt brauchst du nicht mehr zu jammern. Vor Ort nach dem Veröffentlichen der Ergebnisse und vor der Siegerehrung Protest einreichen. Ansonsten bist du mit dem Ergebnis einverstanden.

Das ist Reglement !


----------



## dontheogl (21. März 2009)

So, habe jetzt endlich mal geschafft das Video vom Rennen fertig zu schneiden.

Ist am Ende doch etwas länger geworden, aber ich hoffe dennoch das es gefällt

Hier der Link:
Video Poison Cup Ochtendung 2009


----------



## dontheogl (21. März 2009)

Hmm, ich sehe gerade, da ist was schief gelaufen und der Parts der Kids fehlt am Ende. 

Muss es nochmal neu ausgeben und morgen wird dann der vollständige Film online sein. Sorry


----------



## Reiler (21. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchst du nicht mehr zu jammern. Vor Ort nach dem Veröffentlichen der Ergebnisse und vor der Siegerehrung Protest einreichen. Ansonsten bist du mit dem Ergebnis einverstanden.
> 
> Das ist Reglement !



1h nach rennende war noch kein ergebniss da...ch wurde mit einem vereinskollegen vertauscht.
2 abndere kollegen wurden miteinander vertauscht, wir haben uns alle 4 nacheinander angemeldet.

bei sen2 wurde der 4 mit dem 14 verwechselt. das wurde komischerweise vom RL.Verband erkannt und vor ort geändert. in der ergebnissliste steht es jedoch immernoch falsch...

also unsere verwecslungen können wir belegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (21. März 2009)

dontheogl schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt endlich mal geschafft das Video vom Rennen fertig zu schneiden.
> 
> Ist am Ende doch etwas länger geworden, aber ich hoffe dennoch das es gefällt
> 
> ...



bin leider nicht drauf...habe wohl nicht aufs band gepasst ;-)

dabei bin ich doch sooo schwer zu übersehen...


----------



## dontheogl (21. März 2009)

Ja, ich konnte leider nicht jeden Fahrer filmen und einiges habe ich auch raus geschnitten, weil es sonst zu lang geworden wäre.

Und nebenbei habe ich manchmal auch Fotografiert, da wirst du wohl genau vorbei gefahren sein.

Wenn es Fotos von dir geben sollte, weist du woran es liegt


----------



## dontheogl (22. März 2009)

So, jetzt ist der Film in voller Länge incl. der kurzen Sequenz mit den Kids online!


----------



## Reiler (22. März 2009)

dontheogl schrieb:


> Ja, ich konnte leider nicht jeden Fahrer filmen und einiges habe ich auch raus geschnitten, weil es sonst zu lang geworden wäre.
> 
> Und nebenbei habe ich manchmal auch Fotografiert, da wirst du wohl genau vorbei gefahren sein.
> 
> Wenn es Fotos von dir geben sollte, weist du woran es liegt





schon klar...foddos gibts...treffer.


----------



## SBIKERC (23. März 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> *!!!ACHTUNG!!!* Geänderte Startzeiten für Boos:
> 
> U 15                          10:00 Uhr
> 
> ...



Ganz schön spät


----------



## [email protected] (23. März 2009)

Find ich aber auch.
Dann sind wir um 7-8 Uhr zu Hause


----------



## Reiler (24. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Find ich aber auch.
> Dann sind wir um 7-8 Uhr zu Hause



das wäre mir wurscht, hauptsache es wird mal die richtige reihenfolge der zeleinläufer/fahrer ein bzw. festgehalten...


----------



## maik_87 (24. März 2009)

Hmm.., ich hab ein anderes Problem ich würde nur bis ochtendung kommen bzw. bis nach neuwied / Koblenz mit bus und bahn..... Bis nach Boos gibt es nüscht ... 

Also frage ich euch ob die möglichkeit besteht das mich jemand von euch bis nach boos mit nehmen könnte... von den oben genannten punkten aus... (könnt ihr euch aussuchen ) Danke schon mal...

Jap ich find die zeiten auch ein bssel blöd.... naja kann man wohl nüscht ändern....


----------



## maik_87 (24. März 2009)

dontheogl schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt endlich mal geschafft das Video vom Rennen fertig zu schneiden.
> 
> Ist am Ende doch etwas länger geworden, aber ich hoffe dennoch das es gefällt
> 
> ...



 Top Video  Danke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (25. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Top Video  Danke....



ja ,video ist geil.


----------



## dontheogl (25. März 2009)

Danke, freut mich das es gefällt! 
Dann hat es seinen Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## [email protected] (25. März 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich snost wo Bilder aus Ochteung?


----------



## maik_87 (26. März 2009)

DAs frage ich mich auch schon seit langen.....


----------



## lsg-racing (26. März 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.de/lukas.geisbuesch

Hab mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen. Sind allerdings nur von wenigen Klassen welche dabei. In Boos werde ich hoffentlich wieder ein paar mehr machen, vor allem bei der Bachdurchfahrt


----------



## SBIKERC (4. April 2009)

bis morgen Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossandreas (4. April 2009)

bis morje, warum eigentlich bachdurchfahrt...- das ist ein bächele


----------



## dontheogl (6. April 2009)

War ein sehr geiles Rennen, die Strecke hat richtig fun gemacht, viele schöne Passagen dabei gewesen und auf jeden Fall ein würdiger Abschluss für den Cup.

Ich kam leider mal wieder viel zu spät und konnte dann nur ein paar Bilder von einigen Senioren machen und ansonsten während dem Lauf der Herren.

Hatte auch die Helmkamera dabei und habe damit ein wenig gefilmt.
Ob die Aufnahmen was geworden sind, muss ich aber erst mal noch durchsehen.

Link zu den Bildern folgt, sobald alle Online sind


----------



## dontheogl (6. April 2009)

Ich kann Nachts nicht ruhig schlefefn, wenn die Bilder nicht online sind 

Hier meine Bilder aus Boos (teilweise ein wenig unscharf, aber ich glaube die Fahrer waren einfach zu schnell )

*Galerie Poison Bikes Cup 2009 Finale Boos​*


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2009)

Wärst du so nett und schickst mir diese Bilder in groß an xcracer (ättt) gmx.de ? Danke 

http://www.ride-downhill.com/galerie/displayimage.php?pos=-909
http://www.ride-downhill.com/galerie/displayimage.php?pos=-916

Und sag dem Kommentarschreiber von Bild 1, dass man mit V-Brakes immer noch prima Bremsen kann


----------



## dontheogl (6. April 2009)

Habe meinen Kommentar dazu geschrieben

Also die Bilder bekommst du in Vollbild in voller Auflösung, wenn du dich einfach anmeldest und dann mit Rechter Maustaste die große Grafik auf deiner Platte speicherst.

Habe die extra in voller Auflösung hochgeladen, damit sich jeder de Bilder holen kann wie er mag, ohne das ich naher zig Stunden dran bin jedem seine Bilder rauszusuchen und zu schicken.

Ich würde es ja gerne machen, aber habe dafür leider echt keine Zeit, vor allem wenn dann jeder Fahrer seine Pics möchte!

Aber keine Angst, die Registrierung ist kostenlos und du wirst nicht mit Spam oder irgendwas penetriert oder zu was gezwungen, es dient einzig dem Zweck, das die ganzen Bots mir die nicht in Vollbild ansehen und meinen Traffic ins unendliche Sprengen!


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2009)

Hab ich gemacht! Prima


----------



## SBIKERC (6. April 2009)

hier weitere Bilder aus Boos von meinem Lauf (Herren)und eins vom Sen. Lauf
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/16092
Senioren Lauf



Herren


----------



## dontheogl (8. April 2009)

Gibt es denn sonst keine Fotos mehr?

Da standen doch wieder so viele Fotografen an der Strecke! 
Kann doch nicht sein!


----------



## waldmann (8. April 2009)

Auf unserer Seite gibt es 699 Fotos vom Finale in Boos.
http://www.boos-eifel.de/fbi

Gruß Waldmann


----------



## SBIKERC (9. April 2009)

^^auch ein paar Bilder von mir dabei...danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dontheogl (12. April 2009)

So habe jetzt mal meine eindrücke des Rennens in einem kurzen Blog verarbeitet und ihr findet den Blog hier:
*Poison Cup 2009 Finale in Boos
*

Das Video wird noch ein paar Tage brauchen, hoffe es bis Ende der Woche fertig zu bekommen!

Gibt es denn sonst nirgends mehr Bilder vom Rennen?
Da gab es doch so viele Fotografen an der Strecke, von denen scheinbar bisher nur ein Teil hier und im Netz aufgetaucht ist!

Finde ich echt Schade!


----------



## SBIKERC (12. April 2009)

krpano.de hat Bilder gemacht...wenn du dort eine Mail mit deiner Start Nr. hinschickst kriegst du eine PDF Datei mit all deinen Bildern in einer Vorschau...Bilder die dir gefallen kannst du für 3 pro Bild kaufen


----------



## SBIKERC (12. April 2009)

Mail Adresse
[email protected]
Klaus Regnier


----------



## dontheogl (12. April 2009)

Danke für den Tipp!

Werde ich gleich mal eine Email schreiben!


----------



## lsg-racing (15. April 2009)

Bilder ab Kids-Race bei Picasa


----------



## dontheogl (15. April 2009)

So, habe jetzt mal das Helmkameravideo der Strecke vom Rennen fertig geschnitten!

*Video Poison Cup Boos Finale 2009*

Enjoy! ;-)


----------



## SBIKERC (17. April 2009)

Cooles Video 
bin sogar auch drauf


----------



## lsg-racing (12. November 2009)

Neuer Thread für die Serie 2010!


----------

